# How old is your Paph charlesworthii?



## jjkOC (Jan 22, 2015)

I have read that Paph charlesworthii is rather temperamental, but have also seen specimen plants with multiple growths flowering. This leads me to ask, for those who have a charlesworthii, how long have you had it and what are your culture tips to get it to grand-daddy size?


----------



## Bjorn (Jan 23, 2015)

Wow, that is new to me, I never had particular issues with Charlies except for the odd rot that strikes all paphs. Think I have a good grip on the growing though. Mine were deflasked some 3(?) years ago, bewcomes 4 in the spring and are doing well, flowered 2 times now and so. Never repotted, are in 2.5inch pots, about time to get bigger pots if space and time allows. Btw I have 10-15 regular and a similar number albums (those are slower but grows equally fine)
Would encourage everyone to try flasks, in my experience its much easier but takes a bit longer; albeit not so much. E.g. my Charlies were deflasked in April 2011, in 2013 I had several flowers and now the plants are mostly clumps of 3-5 leads. Except for the runts of course


----------



## jtrmd (Jan 23, 2015)

I had a 10 growth plant at one time. I got as a 1 growth flowering plant.Then spent around 6 or so yrs to get it that big and sold it. It grew right next to my spicerianum without any issues.


----------



## Justin (Jan 23, 2015)

it probably depends on the clone. mine just had 4 spikes in a 3" pot. i would guess the plant is 8 or 9 years old.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35074&highlight=charlesworthii


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2015)

I have babies.


----------



## jjkOC (Jan 23, 2015)

Maybe I should muster the courage to try this species again. I had a bad experience with a seedling, when I was just starting to grow Paphs.

Thanks for the encouragement, everyone!


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 24, 2015)

jjkOC said:


> Maybe I should muster the courage to try this species again. I had a bad experience with a seedling, when I was just starting to grow Paphs.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement, everyone!


If you've only tried one seedling when you started growing Paphs, then yes, go for another one. I'm on my second plant of 4 species I've already killed my first example of, and this time it has gone much better. I've had them for more than 1½ years now, so fingers crossed that they continue doing well. 

I've also gotten Paphs of another two species I killed on my first try. I hope I'll be able to grow these better as well (or at least not kill them this time around).


----------

